# Freezing salad mix???



## Kimberlyann (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay, so my fruit & veggies usually go off before i get time to use them all, is it possible to make single serve's and freeze them for my 2 beardie's?
Either way my bunnies don't mind if their carrot's aren't straight of the garden hahaha.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 11, 2011)

Now you've got me wondering if you could feed beardies with frozen vegetables (thawed, of course) from the supermarket.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Dec 11, 2011)

I was just reading this and it says canned 
beautifuldragons.com/Nutrition.html 
im pretty sure ive herd of someone doing it before.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 11, 2011)

i think frozen vegies lose some of there vitamins and minerals once frozen.i'd stick to fresh and only use frozen as a get out of jail feed


----------



## Renenet (Dec 11, 2011)

black_headed_mon said:


> i think frozen vegies lose some of there vitamins and minerals once frozen.i'd stick to fresh and only use frozen as a get out of jail feed



I've read somewhere that freezing preserves the nutrients in some vegetables, but I can't find the source. It might have been Choice magazine; not sure how scientific the results are. Regardless, fresh veg loses its nutrient value very quickly.

PS: I should have added that the way food is frozen commercially is very different from simply sticking it in a home freezer, so that doesn't answer your question, Kimberlyann, sorry.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 11, 2011)

Renenet said:


> I've read somewhere that freezing preserves the nutrients in some vegetables, but I can't find the source. It might have been Choice magazine; not sure how scientific the results are. Regardless, fresh veg loses its nutrient value very quickly.
> 
> PS: I should have added that the way food is frozen commercially is very different from simply sticking it in a home freezer, so that doesn't answer your question, Kimberlyann, sorry.



because when you thaw frozen veggies it goes off a lot quicker in the dragon's cage. Fresh veggies stays moist for longer, especially under the heating and uvb lights.like renenet said at home freezing would be alot different then commercial..


----------



## LizardLady (Dec 11, 2011)

Evening all! 
Kimberleyann, yes you can make up their salad and freeze it - please add a pinch of ground Thiamine (B1) tablets to the salad prior to serving, as the freezing process destroys Thiamine.
Renenet, you "could" use the frozen veg from the supermarket, however, I wouldn't - they never have the "right" veggies in their mix...
Generally, I use Endive, Watercress, Bok Choy, Parsley, Green Beans, Butternut Pumpkin, Sweet Potato, Parsnip, Yellow Squash and a little bit of Red Capsicum for colour and water! This mix helps keep the Calciumhosphorous ratio (when used in combination with dusted crickets/woodies) at 2:1...
Hope this helps!
All the best,
Carolyn


----------



## Renenet (Dec 11, 2011)

black_headed_mon said:


> because when you thaw frozen veggies it goes off a lot quicker in the dragon's cage.



Good point. I don't have a beardie - yet - and so forgot to take into account that they don't eat everything all at once like my snake does!

Thanks, Carolyn. I'll copy and paste your post for when I do have a beardie.


----------



## LizardLady (Dec 12, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Good point. I don't have a beardie - yet - and so forgot to take into account that they don't eat everything all at once like my snake does!
> 
> Thanks, Carolyn. I'll copy and paste your post for when I do have a beardie.



You're very welcome Renenet!


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 12, 2011)

I Grow alot of my veggies cause squash and zuccini grow in a few weeks and broccoli but things that i dont grow i alwyas bought fresh and had the same problems. last week i had run out of vegies except endive and had no cesh till payday so i just used a bag of snap frozen vegies from the freezer and they all ate them and seemed happy enough. I always lightly dust my veggies and crickets so now im going to buy small amounts of fresh vegies and use the snap frozen vegies as a failsafe.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, ive never heard of Thiamine tablets, do you get them from heath food store's?


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 12, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> Thanks guys, ive never heard of Thiamine tablets, do you get them from heath food store's?[/QUO
> 
> is a vitamin b dietary supplement


----------



## hurcorh (Dec 12, 2011)

vegetables you buy in the frozen section that are snap frozen are more likely to have higher levels of nutrients than the veggies you buy at the store as they are instantly frozen after picking. there is not transit time or time sitting around which can lead to nutrient loss. I dont see any problem with making a big batch and freezing it for later use.


----------

